

Ask HN: Is anyone interested in hosted CI (Jenkins) for iOS / Mac? - vgrichina

I'm currently building a service, as it something I myself need.
However I would like to know opinion of other iOS/OS X developers.<p>I'd like to know what you think on pricing plans, etc. Any feedback is welcome.<p>Website in development: http://hosted-ci.com/<p>Thanks in advance!<p>Vladimir
======
jontsai
I'm building a new website, and I know that I definitely want to use Jenkins
for CI.

However, with all the infrastructure stuff that's needed for a software
organization, having all of these services hosted quickly becomes a nightmare
to manage in itself?

By infrastructure stuff I mean all of the following and more (and the decision
to run it yourself or have it hosted): \- Hosting - Amazon EC2 or Rackspace \-
Bug and Task tracking - Bugzilla \- Version control - Git (Github private
costs $/month) \- CI - Jenkins \- Deploy - Heroku (hosted) vs Capistrano
scripts (DIY)

Because I like to do pretty much everything myself and save money whenever I
can (I have been hosting several websites from my home desktop on dynamic DNS
w/ freedns.afraid.org for years)--I am just about to finally give in and
actually rent a VPS from Rackspace.

Knowing that all of these are services will always be needed (or at least,
should be best practices) for collaborative software building, I would much
rather build these out and customize them for myself for the years to come.

The only reason I'd switch over to hosted solutions is if I or someone on my
team got too busy to maintain it in-house, and if the cost savings were
justifiable in switching over.

After using Jenkins CI at my last company, I really enjoyed that experience,
and absolutely must have it for all of my future projects. On my list of
infrastructure stuff, CI comes after hosting and source control as a basic
necessity, so it should on average cost the same or less than those.

I hope I'm not being so cheap and parsimonious as to offend you, but I'd like
to see a version of your service offered in the $15 price range without much
sacrifice in quality/service.

~~~
vgrichina
> I hope I'm not being so cheap and parsimonious as to offend you, but I'd
> like to see a version of your service offered in the $15 price range without
> much sacrifice in quality/service.

There are two main reasons for high cost: 1\. iOS / OS X projects have to be
built on Apple hardware. 2\. CI is resource intensive task, so not like very
many users can share single machine.

I'll think on making a smaller plan though. Also for non-Mac projects $15 plan
would work for me.

~~~
jontsai
Thanks for that clarification, it makes more sense.

